# Plug in VLC pour Safari



## slybzh (10 Juin 2010)

Bonjour,

je viens de passer de PC à Mac, et j'ai quelques questions, qui vous paraitront peut etre un peu betes...
J'essaie de regarder de la video en streaming avec safari, mais il me dit qu'il me manque le module externe pour safari. 
Pourtant j'ai bien téléchargé l'application VLC, je l'ai installée, mais ça ne change rien.

J'ai un Mac book pro avec Mac OS X 10.6.3, avec Safari 4.0.5.

J'ai fait un tour de google, on me parle de plug in VLC qui serait différent de l'application, mais je ne le trouve pas.

Comment faire?

merci beaucoup de votre aide!


----------



## pascalformac (11 Juin 2010)

bonjour
il y a confusion de concepts et outils

pour regarder des videos en stream sur safari ( ou autre navigateur) faut les outils lisant CES videos
or les formats sont vastes ( quicktime windows , flash ,etc)

en gros si on integre  flashplayer, Perian, et flip4mac (  gratuits)  on lit 90% des videos via navigateur


VLC et ou son plug
VLC est un lecteur multimedia ( un bon)
il peut aussi lire des streams web
(si plug intégré)
c'est même obligatoire pour des chaines TV en ligne
( dans vlc ou dans un navigateur)

faudra préciser les cas où ca coince avec toi


----------



## slybzh (14 Juin 2010)

Bonjour,

merci d'essayer de m'aider.
En fait le cas où ça coince c'est en voulant regarder une chaine TV en ligne, là safari m'ouvre une fenetre en me disant qu'il n'a pas trouvé le plug in nécessaire VLC pour regarder la video. Il me propose de continuer vers la page où il est disponible. J'y suis donc allé, mais là c'est l'application VLC qu'il me propose de télécharger. 

Je l'ai téléchargé et bien installée, mais toujours la meme chose, safari me dit qu'il n'a pas trouvé le plug in. 

Je ne sais pas d'une part où trouver ce plug in, et d'autre part comment l'installer dans safari.

Merci!


----------



## pascalformac (14 Juin 2010)

ben chez VLC !!
LÀ
http://www.videolan.org/vlc/download-macosx.html


----------



## slybzh (14 Juin 2010)

Ben oui c'est déjà ce que j'avais fait.
je l'ai refait en telechargeant bien le plug in VLC, et je l'ai installé.
toujours rien.
J'ai aussi téléchargé et installé Flip4Mac.

Le résultat est le meme, quand je veux lire une chaine télé en streaming, safari me dit qu'il ne trouve pas le module externe capable de les lire, que je n'ai pas le plug in WMP.

Pourtant, au total j'ai bien Quick time, VLC application et plug in, et flip4mac.

Je ne sais pas quoi faire de plus...


----------



## pascalformac (14 Juin 2010)

bon on va voir ca autrement
QUEL site TV?


----------



## slybzh (14 Juin 2010)

le site c'est youwebtv


----------



## pascalformac (14 Juin 2010)

ca c'est un portail  entier de chaines

donner un cas précis


----------



## slybzh (14 Juin 2010)

dès que j'arrive sur la page TV, il me dit qu'il semble que le plug in WMP ne soit pas installé sur l'ordinateur.
après, par exemple quand je choisis France 3, le fond de l'ecran de la fenetre télé est bleu, et il se passe rien (meme après avoir cliqué sur play).


----------



## pascalformac (14 Juin 2010)

bon t'aide pas beaucoup
déjà il a fallu que je cherche l'url
et tu ne dis pas où trouver ce foutu F3 dans le sitte

en passant tout le site à l'air top mal fait, très naze
 déjà plusieurs flux  testés à l'aveugle declarés invalides

y a plus simple et mieux ailleurs
( et ca depend  du fournisseur d'accès)


----------



## Taratatar (11 Juillet 2010)

Salut slybzh,

Il se trouve que j'ai exactement le même problème que toi :
pas moyen d'accèder à certains contenus streaming et notamment les webtv, même après avoir téléchargé vlc 1-0-5, le plugin vlc qui va avec, et Flip-4-Mac (comme demandé par les sites de webtv)
Quelqu'un aurait-il une réponse à apporter?


----------



## armor22 (12 Juillet 2010)

meme probleme pour moi  sous safari malgre les chargements des dernieres versions du plugin vlc et les mises a jour safari : la fenetre s'affiche correctement mais aucun flux (freebox tv)

par contre ca marche (presque) bien sous firefox : juste un plantage quand on quitte   et des remanences  video quand je quitte la page web ou un onglet d'affichage (solution : je regarde  dans une fenetre et je ferme la fenetre quand je veux terminer)


----------

